# Rocky Fork prefishing...



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Gill Girl and I decided to take the boys out to Rocky Fork today to do a bit of scouting and some fishing so we'd know what to expect for June's carp outing. The sun was a bit warm, but with a nice breeze blowing it was tolerable.

Just to give all of you an idea what to expect...there's plenty of bank space, and you can park your car right where you fish. In fact, there's almost TOO MUCH bank space, because it was hard to decide where to set up, and all of it is very easy to fish, with well-groomed, gently sloping, grassy banks. Today, it was one of the shady spots that won us over. 

The water was basically darker/stained, but not all that muddy, and up to a toasty 77 degrees (as confirmed by Da King). The bottom composition where we fished was mostly silty, but it was clean of debris for the most part, and we didn't find much nasty mud/muck. My 2 ounce weights were burying into the silt, but a slight pull after casting was enough to set them free. 

The bite was slow early on, but as the evening approached the carp either moved in to feed or had finally found my chum. A few of the old timers who regularly fish the area for carp had caught a couple fish, but they said they usually do well in the area, which was good news to me. 

By the time we packed up at dusk, we had landed 5 carp between the two of us, with a handful of short runs that didn't result in hookups. Bites were coming regularly every 15 to 20 minutes by dusk, but we had a long drive home and had to quit. The fish were a bit on the small side...I'm guessing most of the larger specimens are off spawning right now, or else had not moved in yet so early in the evening. Overall, it was a very nice place to fish and enough fish action to keep us interested. I'm definitely looking forward to fishing it again...

PS...doughballers can expect to be successful fishing this area, as that is what seemed to be working, at least for today. Nothing at all on the corn baits.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be heading up next weekend to check it out.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! and Pisces stopped by to visit the young ones yesterday and check out the area. VERY NICE !!! Clean bathrooms,showers, mowed grass, just a nice area. TONS of bank space like the carper boy said. I have GOT to get my gear out and FISH  But I'm workin 7 days a week, and just need to relax at times  Let me know Jack if you do decide to head out this way  next week. Very nice seeing cwcarper, GILL GIRL and DA BOYS again  THE CATKING!!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

according to the map, we'll be lucky to fish in 3 feet of water max. This is definitely going to be a night fishing event...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Tim, that area is shallow, 3-5 feet.Should be a good night bite area. CATKING


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

I catch alot of carp around there on wheaties. Last year in June me and carphunter tore up the carp right where you are talking about. There is some cats in there also. There was a 47 lbs. flathead caught right off the point but the boat ramp a few weeks ago, about six foot off the bank.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope to see you there Traphunter??? That is an EXCELLENT are for pre spawn flatheads. CATKING


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

Hey catking,

I will probably be there all day saturday, and some of sunday night.  Im still am young and am looking forward to learning some things from the more experienced fishermen.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds great Trap- You will be amazed at some of the things these pro carpers do  Really, I kid you not  CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

tried to goto rocky tonight but the park rangers had other plans...seems someone jumped into the water yesterday and didn't come back up 
so i went to paint creek water was around 77 and the storms kept us hopping
i'l post the pics tomorrow when we get them back...and yea it was a big one


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

whats big?? the fish or the storm???


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

33#...the storm was a nasty one..but we lived
got the pic's back and there black..you cant see anything..lol one of them you can see my arm
it was a 33#carp i was going to act like i caught it to get you going but it came in a castnet
well, im off to buy a new castnet


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a nice carp bigjohn !!! Ya shoulda said you caught it, I mean humor Ak  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

awesome!!!!!!!!.. i got something to look forward to now..


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

So the 33 came from Paint Creek or Rocky Fork? Either way, that's about the size of the one i want to catch  .


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

it came from paint creek...and went back in alive


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

They're a lot of us around here that would kill for a 33 lber, including myself. It stands to reason that Paint Creek would produce such a fish since the 50 lb state record came from there (the creek, not the lake).


----------

